# How Safe is Dubai/UAE Really?



## trixygirl (Sep 13, 2012)

This may seem to be paranoia or whatnot. However, the protests against Americans/Embassies in other Muslim countries has me a little concerned. How likely is the violence/hatred towards Americans to spread to the UAE/Dubai. I know Yemen, Egypt, and Libya are a far cry from the UAE, but I just want to get others take on it. I have never felt threatened here, but I have my family here and want to make sure my babies are safe. Is there any cause for concern?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Not in my opinion


----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Nothing at all.


----------



## Lauren1989 (Aug 14, 2012)

Super safe


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Tricky girl,

Just go Canadian. It features a shirt with the Canadian maple leaf. Several Americans use it to pass as Canadians.

For $24.95, T-shirtKing.com offers the “Go Canadian” package, full of just the kind of things an American traveler can use to keep a vacation free of U.S. politics.
There’s a Canadian flag T-shirt, a Canadian flag lapel pin and a Canadian patch for luggage or a backpack. There’s also a quick reference guide — “How to Speak Canadian, Eh?” — on answering questions about Canada.

You should do just fine


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Tricky girl,
> 
> Just go Canadian. It features a shirt with the Canadian maple leaf. Several Americans use it to pass as Canadians.
> 
> ...


Does it work if you're a Brit

Ps I all ready like ice hockey !


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Ummm.. I think Americans are more welcome than Canadians at this point. All the political crap and landing rights that we refused to Emirates has made Canadians require VISA's before flight, extra attestation of drivers licenses for transfers, our Military base being kicked out etc etc....

OP, you have nothing to worry about here. I actually moved here from Texas and know many Americans and safety is the least of your worries


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

pretending to be Australian in Dundee saved me, an Englishman, a sound thrashing late one night many years ago!
That said, it's not hard to fool a Dundonian. I'd probably have got away with pretending to be Kenyan!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think trixy's concern valid. There was a wave of anti Americanism during the Bush era. I could not recall a time where Americans were hated that bad in the eyes of the world. When I moved to Dubai my family reaction was the same. Are you sure it is safe? That was when I pulled my Brazilian passport. Brazilians have no other enemy than Argentinian men !!! 

About the landing rights issue. The ministry of immigration has begun fixing the relationship between the two countries. It is a work in progress.

And in the UAE I learned how Arabs feel about Palestinians and Israel. They do hold a grudge against America because of it and I also learned about their views. It is a double edged sword.

I think UAE pretty safe if you Behave properly, have a responsible life style. ( common sense)

Have you considered that we are extremely close to Iran ? I wanna see how that will play out after the elections!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're worried about murders, rapes, etc then the UAE is relatively safe as long as you are sensible enough not to put yourself in unnecessary danger.

If you're worried about war, external attacks, etc then as Canuck has mentioned, the UAE is extremely close Iran. This is why there are many military bases spread across the country. We may complain a lot about the lack of proper systems and procedures that constantly frustrate us but at the end of the day, the Rulers are doing a great job protecting their people and not skimping on security measures.

That being said, you need to have your own individual exit plan in place. Make sure that you're registered with your Embassy, you have sufficient cash stacked away and passports are in a safe and convenient location just in case you need to make a dash for the airplane.

No place is 100% safe and considering the era that we live in, I highly doubt any of us will see the Middle East conflict resolved during our lifetime.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> That being said, you need to have your own individual exit plan in place. Make sure that you're registered with your Embassy, you have sufficient cash stacked away and passports are in a safe and convenient location just in case you need to make a dash for the airplane.


Reminds me of all the preparations my dad made before/during the first gulf war...


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

This thread has me sorting my exit plan now!!!


----------

